# My experience larping as a 17yo on Yubo



## Salludon (Oct 17, 2020)

**Disclaimer: Not a brag thread. Just a response to this cope thread**

https://looksmax.org/threads/salludon-is-a-psl-meme.224079/#post-3831961

So i’ve been larping as a 17yo on Yubo for about a month and these are the results:






Your browser is not able to display this video.





Out of those 4.5k matches about 450-500 girls messaged first. It says 269 unread messages bcos those were boring and i didn’t reply to them i replied to others







Some interesting conversations from today:



Spoiler






























































Btw out of all the matches i’ve only been called out once on my age by this girl.


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 17, 2020)

Pedomaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 17, 2020)

first


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Oct 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Oct 17, 2020)

"you'r kinda cute" nigga she said kinda, it's over


----------



## Salludon (Oct 17, 2020)

Face is everything said:


> View attachment 738745


Knew this was coming lol


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Oct 17, 2020)

most based thread i've ever read


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 17, 2020)

fuck I was reading it while picking my lips. When I saw the rape time pic I picked too much, now its bleeding jfl


----------



## Salludon (Oct 17, 2020)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> "you'r kinda cute" nigga she said kinda it's over


That’s why bitch didn’t get a reply


----------



## JustAFewMM (Oct 17, 2020)

Unironically why am I alive


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Oct 17, 2020)

Tongue goes on the roof of the mouth from now on


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 17, 2020)

ok


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## TUSSELEIF (Oct 17, 2020)

Did you swipe on most?


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 17, 2020)

Yubo is a friendship app. Any 16 or 17yo girl looking for serious action goes to tinder. Still, your tinder experiments are impressive.


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Oct 17, 2020)

Very autistic convos


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 17, 2020)

nice
just punch filler around your eyes theory


----------



## Ocelot (Oct 17, 2020)

Salludon said:


> I was breastfed till the age of 5


 did you get this from @Hashtaggolu


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 17, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> nice
> just punch filler around your eyes theory


it's all "mewing" bro


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 17, 2020)

thats how much he does not care about this forums and lookism shit.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 17, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Yubo is a friendship app. Any 16 or 17yo girl looking for serious action goes to tinder. Still, your tinder experiments are impressive.


----------



## Taylorswift (Oct 17, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Yubo is a friendship app. Any 16 or 17yo girl looking for serious action goes to tinder. Still, your tinder experiments are impressive.


I was about to call him out for showing off the number of friends he had as well since even subhumans can get more than that but the messages indicate that he is indeed a Yubo slayer. I had foids offer me their virginity for real and wanted to meet up for sex when I was chadfishing.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Oct 17, 2020)

cringe af


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 17, 2020)

Taylorswift said:


> I was about to call him out for showing off the number of friends he had as well since even subhumans can get more than that but the messages indicate that he is indeed a Yubo slayer. I had foids offer me their virginity for real and wanted to meet up for sex when I was chadfishing.


Yeah, and I've agreed on friends with benefits with stacies on Badoo. Then when and where I asked when is good to meet, the conversation dried up. Bitches love playing around.


----------



## Salludon (Oct 17, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Yubo is a friendship app. Any 16 or 17yo girl looking for serious action goes to tinder. Still, your tinder experiments are impressive.


True. Matches on yubo doesn’t mean anything. Most girls i see have “i swipe on everyone” on their bio.


----------



## EktoPlasma (Oct 17, 2020)

Bodycount of 1 jfl.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 17, 2020)

for any giga retard who still thinks this larper crazy liar achieved this through mewing. Here is a simple desmontration that he did fillers.

Look at his upper eye. I think even you retards agree this is not possible to achieve through mewing scam, upper eye fat.
Ok. 
If he did fillers to the upper eye, why would not he does it for everything else.


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 17, 2020)

Salludon did fillers theorem.


----------



## Madhate (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Salludon (Oct 17, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> for any giga retard who still thinks this larper crazy liar achieved this through mewing. Here is a simple desmontration that he did fillers.
> 
> Look at his upper eye. I think even you retards agree this is not possible to achieve through mewing scam, upper eye fat.
> Ok.
> ...


Nigga you always pop out of nowhere and start talking about my mewing transformation. This isn’t even the topic of discussion here.


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Oct 17, 2020)

*LOOKS ARE EVERYTHING !!!*


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Oct 17, 2020)

I legit thought yubo was like tinder but for getting friends, realized fast i was wrong JFL.

Imagine how good that would be.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 17, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Nigga you always pop out of nowhere and start talking about my mewing transformation. This isn’t even the topic of discussion here.


fuck you liar.
you have to be exposed. 
fuck these sand muslim retards are such liars for no reason. crazy people.


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 17, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> for any giga retard who still thinks this larper crazy liar achieved this through mewing. Here is a simple desmontration that he did fillers.
> 
> Look at his upper eye. I think even you retards agree this is not possible to achieve through mewing scam, upper eye fat.
> Ok.
> ...


Also rhinoplasty


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 17, 2020)

how many people with no knowledge believed this guy ?? lol. he is the villain.


----------



## Salludon (Oct 17, 2020)

Ioan said:


>


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Oct 17, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> for any giga retard who still thinks this larper crazy liar achieved this through mewing. Here is a simple desmontration that he did fillers.
> 
> Look at his upper eye. I think even you retards agree this is not possible to achieve through mewing scam, upper eye fat.
> Ok.
> ...


He mastered the art of permasquinting, it's that simple


----------



## Salludon (Oct 17, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> fuck you liar.
> you have to be exposed.
> fuck these sand muslim retards are such liars for no reason. crazy people.


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Oct 17, 2020)

Salludon said:


> View attachment 738759



Just have good game bro.


----------



## wasted (Oct 17, 2020)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> He mastered the art of permasquinting, it's that simple


*Lol I wish I looked half as good as him just by "squinting bro"
https://looksmax.org/threads/cmv-the-only-noteworthy-psl-transformation-is-salludons.222922/*


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 17, 2020)

Thank you for the suicide fuel salludon.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 17, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Thank you for the suicide fuel salludon.


 true, my brother. We will never experience this.


----------



## HeavenAdmιn (Oct 17, 2020)

i thought u lived in pakistan?? how come u match with so many american girls?


----------



## Celexawer (Oct 17, 2020)

Salludon said:


> View attachment 738759


AHAHAHAHAH absolute chad


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 17, 2020)

“he making this all up as goes along, dont you see that“


----------



## Salludon (Oct 17, 2020)

HeavenAdmιn said:


> i thought u lived in pakistan?? how come u match with so many american girls?


Yubo isn’t like Tinder, you see girls all around the world on that app.


----------



## retard (Oct 17, 2020)

are u srs still a virgin jfl


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 17, 2020)

why u keep using the same pics dont you look like that in every angle?


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 17, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> why u keep using the same pics dont you look like that in every angle?


i wonder why


----------



## eyearea (Oct 17, 2020)

tapout said:


> Tongue goes on the roof of the mouth from now on


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 17, 2020)

Proex said:


> i wonder why


nigga hasnt made a new pic in a year


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Oct 17, 2020)

wasted said:


> *Lol I wish I looked half as good as him just by "squinting bro"
> https://looksmax.org/threads/cmv-the-only-noteworthy-psl-transformation-is-salludons.222922/*


at the end of the day we can't certainly assume he looks like that irl based off low quality pics and 3 second in motion videos. Like @RAITEIII mentioned, irl presence is a different ball game. Face, height, voice, posture, gait, charisma, social skills..etc all of this paints the complete picture of an ideal chad.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 17, 2020)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> at the end of the day we can't certainly assume he looks like that irl based off low quality pics and 3 second in motion videos. Like @RAITEIII mentioned, irl presence is a different ball game. Face, height, voice, posture, gait, charisma, social skills..etc all of this paints the complete picture of an ideal chad.


With face you can always slay online.


----------



## Salludon (Oct 17, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> why u keep using the same pics dont you look like that in every angle?


After those pics i started dirty bulking and got bloated now i’m trying to get lean again. Almost there. Will take new pics soon.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 17, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> here bro, the final filler that was missing for you to be completely white.
> 
> View attachment 738769


damn he looking nice there


----------



## Salludon (Oct 17, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> here bro, the final filler that was missing for you to be completely white.
> 
> View attachment 738769


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 17, 2020)

Proex said:


> true, my brother. We will never experience this.


Don't worry bhai. I will do everything I can too looksmax. I will study plastic surgery in college to ascend.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Oct 17, 2020)

These apps are literally ruining peoples lives and nobody is talking about it..

When I was a kid we didn't have this shit.. normie guys could get a gf easy but not today... All the girls are mentally ruined and only want Chad on Yubo or Tinder now.

The consequences are gigantic but nobody in the media is even talking about it...


----------



## JustAFewMM (Oct 17, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> These apps are literally ruining peoples lives and nobody is talking about it..
> 
> When I was a kid we didn't have this shit.. normie guys could get a gf easy but not today... All the girls are mentally ruined and only want Chad on Yubo or Tinder now.
> 
> The consequences are gigantic but nobody in the media is even talking about it...


Its literally the reason of war


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Oct 17, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> Salludon did fillers theorem.


Im guessing implants too to be honest.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 17, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> These apps are literally ruining peoples lives and nobody is talking about it..
> 
> When I was a kid we didn't have this shit.. normie guys could get a gf easy but not today... All the girls are mentally ruined and only want Chad on Yubo or Tinder now.
> 
> The consequences are gigantic but nobody in the media is even talking about it...


bro most girls are not on yubo lol
go to real life, there are normal couples out there.

if dont cheat is another story


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 17, 2020)

JustAFewMM said:


> Its literally the reason of war


what


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Oct 17, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> bro most girls are not on yubo lol
> go to real life, there are normal couples out there.
> 
> if dont cheat is another story



I'm not just talking about one app... I mean in general.. They've all been exposed to this kind of online smartphone easy Chad exposure so it ruined them. Inflates their standards and ego.

Even being on it for a few days then deleting it will completely change a young girls outlook on things.


----------



## Golang (Oct 17, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> for any giga retard who still thinks this larper crazy liar achieved this through mewing. Here is a simple desmontration that he did fillers.
> 
> Look at his upper eye. I think even you retards agree this is not possible to achieve through mewing scam, upper eye fat.
> Ok.
> ...


This is how Salludon currently looks unfrauded after his 50mL of fillers migrated


----------



## Golang (Oct 17, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> why u keep using the same pics dont you look like that in every angle?


Because fillers are expensive, specially at such high amounts


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Oct 17, 2020)

*AND TO THINK ALL THIS HAS COME TO THIS FINE GENTLEMAN BECAUSE OF HIM PUTTING THE TOUNGE ON THE ROOF OF HIS MOUTH 1 HOUR A DAY FOR A YEAR , TRULY EXTRODINARY EXCELLENT WORK MR.SALLUDON*


----------



## Salludon (Oct 17, 2020)

retard said:


> are u srs still a virgin jfl


Nah i was joking


----------



## JustBeCurry (Oct 17, 2020)

funny thread


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 17, 2020)

lifefuel for ephebos like me


----------



## Entschuldigung (Oct 17, 2020)

17 yo boys fed with HGH since birth tbh


----------



## Entschuldigung (Oct 17, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> for any giga retard who still thinks this larper crazy liar achieved this through mewing. Here is a simple desmontration that he did fillers.
> 
> Look at his upper eye. I think even you retards agree this is not possible to achieve through mewing scam, upper eye fat.
> Ok.
> ...


From Mumbai scammer to American farmer


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Oct 17, 2020)

Whoever can move my tongue from the roof of my mouth is the next asura


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 17, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Nah i was joking


Slay count?


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm mirin bhai


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Oct 17, 2020)

Girls are virtue signalling

This is what they will say to you in the west:





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 17, 2020)

you couldve added one age to avoid risk of jail


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Oct 17, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> lifefuel for ephebos like me


look how slutty they are aswell just reading the convos made me hard


----------



## Salludon (Oct 17, 2020)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> you couldve added one age to avoid risk of jail


I wanted to see if i appeal to girls 13-17. If you put your age 18 or over you will only match with girls who are also 18+


----------



## Salludon (Oct 17, 2020)

moggedbyevery1 said:


> Girls are virtue signalling
> 
> This is what they will say to you in the west:
> 
> View attachment 739056


Being a foreigner is actually a halo in many countries. For example this polish jb who said that men in her country are not attractive. Any decent looking foreigner who will go there can easily clean up on tinder.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 17, 2020)

Face is everything said:


> look how slutty they are aswell just reading the convos made me hard


is what he did illegal? is lying about your age to have sex with a minor illegal? (let's assume the age of consent is 16 and the chick is 16 or 17)


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Oct 17, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Being a foreigner is actually a halo in many countries. For example this polish jb who said that men in her country are not attractive. Any decent looking foreigner who will go there can easily clean up on tinder.
> 
> View attachment 739090
> View attachment 739091
> View attachment 739092


I'm kidding nigga I'm ethnic too


----------



## Salludon (Oct 17, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Being a foreigner is actually a halo in many countries. For example this polish jb who said that men in her country are not attractive. Any decent looking foreigner who will go there can easily clean up on tinder.
> 
> View attachment 739090
> View attachment 739091
> View attachment 739092


@Pietrosiek @Over suifuel


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Oct 17, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> is what he did illegal? is lying about your age to have sex with a minor illegal? (let's assume the age of consent is 16 and the chick is 16 or 17)


why would it be illegal? people do it all the time


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 17, 2020)

Face is everything said:


> why would it be illegal? people do it all the time


i mean people do illegal drugs all the time though

and since laws can be cucked that's why it's suspicious


----------



## wasted (Oct 17, 2020)

Do you frame mog @RichmondBread tho?


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Oct 17, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Being a foreigner is actually a halo in many countries. For example this polish jb who said that men in her country are not attractive. Any decent looking foreigner who will go there can easily clean up on tinder.
> 
> View attachment 739090
> View attachment 739091
> View attachment 739092



absolutely over for u


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Oct 17, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> i mean people do illegal drugs all the time though
> 
> and since laws can be cucked that's why it's suspicious


some people will say its "morally wrong" thats it


----------



## crosshold (Oct 17, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Being a foreigner is actually a halo in many countries. For example this polish jb who said that men in her country are not attractive. Any decent looking foreigner who will go there can easily clean up on tinder.
> 
> View attachment 739090
> View attachment 739091
> View attachment 739092


eastern europe in general is a lot easier for gling ethnics


----------



## Salludon (Oct 17, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> absolutely over for u
> 
> View attachment 739112


Whos this?


----------



## stuckneworleans (Oct 17, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Whos this?


@Pietrosiek


----------



## Salludon (Oct 17, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> @Pietrosiek


Mirin’ confidence tbh jfl


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Oct 17, 2020)

Salludon do you want me to run experiment on 13-17 yo. send me your best pics. ill use a white name this time


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 17, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Being a foreigner is actually a halo in many countries. For example this polish jb who said that men in her country are not attractive. Any decent looking foreigner who will go there can easily clean up on tinder.
> 
> View attachment 739090
> View attachment 739091
> View attachment 739092


Don is halo'ed by his "Dark lookz"
sfcel can stay seethin'


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 17, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> absolutely over for u
> 
> View attachment 739112


even pre ascenion Don is a God compared to this mutt


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 17, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> even pre ascenion Don is a God compared to this mutt
> View attachment 739302
> View attachment 739308


dude u cant say salludon is a God 

haram


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 17, 2020)

@Pietrosiek is slitting his wrists when polish jb want to suck salludon off instead of ugly slav men

slavs arent even white jfl white = western or northern european

slavs have a disguting philtrum and look at Pietroesk bulbous nose


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 17, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> Don is halo'ed by his "Dark lookz"
> sfcel can stay seethin'


when tuboflard slays they dont complan because he is good looking but not gigachad like salludon and he is only 5'7

whereas salludon is 6'1 and mogs everyone 

so they know if salludon went to college in europe or NA he would clean up and could have threesomes orgies etc


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 17, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> i mean people do illegal drugs all the time though
> 
> and since laws can be cucked that's why it's suspicious


if u lie about your age i think she can say its rape

even tho its legal but salludon is like 25 he larped as 17

i bet if he told them he is 25 they wouldnt mind anyways but always better to tell the truth - only after you match with them 

if anything they want an older guy women like an age gap and being dominated in everything


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 17, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> if u lie about your age i think she can say its rape
> 
> even tho its legal but salludon is like 25 he larped as 17
> 
> ...


rape by deception is such an ambiguous law


----------



## Jamal2222 (Oct 17, 2020)

Salludon said:


> **Disclaimer: Not a brag thread. Just a response to this cope thread**
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/salludon-is-a-psl-meme.224079/#post-3831961
> 
> ...


Meanwhile actual 17 year olds guys are struggling


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 17, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> @Pietrosiek is slitting his wrists


ok jfl


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Oct 17, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> @Pietrosiek is slitting his wrists when polish jb want to suck salludon off instead of ugly slav men
> 
> slavs arent even white jfl white = western or northern european
> 
> slavs have a disguting philtrum and look at Pietroesk bulbous nose


so this dude isnt white to you just because he is a slav?
https://www.instagram.com/rrumenradev/


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 17, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> so this dude isnt white to you just because he is a slav?
> https://www.instagram.com/rrumenradev/


i can show you morocans that look spanish so does that mean that morocacans are spanish?

i can show you zidan he is algerian he looks white



https://thebaldgent.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/zidane-young.jpg



is he white tho?

no he isnt

slavs have a bulbous nose and rarely have blue eyes


----------



## Salludon (Oct 17, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> Slay count?


14 goats


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Oct 17, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> i can show you morocans that look spanish so does that mean that morocacans are spanish?
> 
> i can show you zidan he is algerian he looks white
> 
> ...


bruh look at the average serb


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 17, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> bruh look at the average serb


dark eyes + tanned skin

a lot of middle easterns look better than him

i can show you dozens of middle easterns with blue eyes he looks like a tanned white guy like gandy kinda e..g


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 17, 2020)

Salludon said:


> 14 goats


14 qurbani


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Oct 17, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> dark eyes + tanned skin
> 
> a lot of middle easterns look better than him
> 
> ...


bro Im showing you how the average dude looks like, and I want you to see he doesnt have a bulbous nose, I agree there are many middle easterners with blue eyes but is the average middle easterner whiter than slavs? no


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 17, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> bro Im showing you how the average dude looks like, and I want you to see he doesnt have a bulbous nose, I agree there are many middle easterners with blue eyes but is the average middle easterner whiter than slavs? no


ur right but hitler said slavs arent white

white really is = blonde hair + blue eyes

black hair is ok but only whites Have blonde hair + blue eyes

thats why nordic is the only reall white


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Oct 17, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> ur right but hitler said slavs arent white
> 
> white really is = blonde hair + blue eyes
> 
> ...


I know what he said but do you really think he could tell the difference between these people, first pic is of soviet soldiers on the war parade after they won ww2, and the second pic is of german ww2 soldiers


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 17, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> I know what he said but do you really think he could tell the difference between these people, first pic is of soviet soldiers on the war parade after they won ww2, and the second pic is of german ww2 soldiers


germans have a narrower face and blonde hair is typical for them


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 17, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> bruh look at the average serb


wtf looks ethnic


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Oct 17, 2020)

good thread


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 17, 2020)

paki


----------



## Crowley (Oct 17, 2020)

Cringe

ok the virgin one was good tho


----------



## St. Wristcel (Oct 17, 2020)

It is over.


----------



## Salludon (Oct 17, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> I know what he said but do you really think he could tell the difference between these people, first pic is of soviet soldiers on the war parade after they won ww2, and the second pic is of german ww2 soldiers


Whats a gook and a curry doing there lol


----------



## ascentium (Oct 17, 2020)

Without a CT, I can never reasonably rule out the possibility of implants &/or fillers. However, I still think the Salludon case is lifefuel either way because at the very minimum:

(a) mewing & chewing work,
(b) some combination of mewing, chewing, fillers & implants, buccal fat removal is sufficient to ascend as evidenced by Salludon himself:






Therefor, despite which version of the universe one believes in, there are still variables within ones control in which one can drive an aesthetic outcome. However, no doubt, there are many cases in which there is no combination of mewing, chewing, fillers, implants, etc for ones bones.


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 17, 2020)

ascentium said:


> Without a CT, I can never reasonably rule out the possibility of implants &/or fillers. However, I still think the Salludon case is lifefuel either way because at the very minimum:
> 
> (a) mewing & chewing work,
> (b) some combination of mewing, chewing, fillers & implants, buccal fat removal is sufficient to ascend as evidenced by Salludon himself:
> ...


how about you hard mew for yourself for two years consistently and find out?

it's not that hard to think about


----------



## ascentium (Oct 17, 2020)

MrGlutton said:


> how about you hard mew for yourself for two years consistently and find out?
> 
> it's not that hard to think about



I hard mew. Did legit things for my posture, sleep and endurance. But I’m also not going to stop there.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Oct 17, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Whats a gook and a curry doing there lol
> View attachment 739684


I have no idea tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 17, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Whats a gook and a curry doing there lol
> View attachment 739684


trying to larp as white ofc jfl


----------



## Salludon (Oct 17, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> trying to larp as white ofc jfl


That curry is probably Gosick's great grandfather


----------



## Deleted member 3492 (Oct 17, 2020)

chad takes a pictures inside of his mouth and get more likes


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 17, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> wtf looks ethnic


ye jfl looks robust North african


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 17, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> fuck you liar.
> you have to be exposed.
> fuck these sand muslim retards are such liars for no reason. crazy people.


keep crying for islam


----------



## Potentialcel (Oct 17, 2020)

ascentium said:


> Without a CT, I can never reasonably rule out the possibility of implants &/or fillers. However, I still think the Salludon case is lifefuel either way because at the very minimum:
> 
> (a) mewing & chewing work,
> (b) some combination of mewing, chewing, fillers & implants, buccal fat removal is sufficient to ascend as evidenced by Salludon himself:
> ...


he also bonesmashed dont forget that, his zygos didnt come from mewing mainly


----------



## Mongrelcel (Oct 17, 2020)

Salludon said:


>


Bitch 9? Then whos 10? He would slay in poland harder than stalin


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 17, 2020)

*STAY AWAY FROM DUTCH GIRLS YOU CUCK LEAVE SOME FOR US*


----------



## Salludon (Oct 17, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> View attachment 739948
> *STAY AWAY FROM DUTCH GIRLS YOU CUCK LEAVE SOME FOR US*


This is her. If you ever see her give her a good beating for being a dirty little slut


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 17, 2020)

Salludon said:


> This is her. If you ever see her give her a good beating for being a dirty little slut
> 
> View attachment 739964
> View attachment 739962


where is she from does it say in the bio i know where the 2nd pic is taken i will confront this slut


----------



## Salludon (Oct 17, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> where is she from does it say in the bio i know where the 2nd pic is taken i will confront this slut


No it just says the country


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 17, 2020)

Salludon said:


> No it just says the country


pls bro dont chat with dutch girls the hypergamy is already bad here we dont need 7psl chad to tell all the girls that he will fuck them


----------



## Salludon (Oct 17, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> pls bro dont chat with dutch girls the hypergamy is already bad here we dont need 7psl chad to tell all the girls that he will fuck them


I make them feel like shit trust me. I stop replying and leave them on seen when convo gets boring and never send nudes back after getting them. Plus i’m deleting the app anyways since i can’t actually fuck them. Would have to stick to my own women.


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Oct 17, 2020)

Salludon said:


> I make them feel like shit trust me. I stop replying and leave them on seen when convo gets boring and never send nudes back after getting them. Plus i’m deleting the app anyways since i can’t actually fuck them. Would have to stick to my own women.


*No looking at nudes haram *


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Oct 17, 2020)

It's no coincidence that the whole incel thing became big just at the same time that Tinder and dating apps became mainstream..

We've had forums and internet since the 1990's..

How come there were no inceldom foroums in 2009


curryslayerordeath said:


> absolutely over for u
> 
> View attachment 739112


She'll ultimately find unhappiness and die alone


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 18, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> is what he did illegal? is lying about your age to have sex with a minor illegal? (let's assume the age of consent is 16 and the chick is 16 or 17)


He lives in Pakistan. jfl they don't give a shit


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 18, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> He lives in Pakistan. jfl they don't give a shit


i live in cucknited states


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 18, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> i live in cucknited states


Just move to Europe theory North America is so cucked as fuk including Canada (the most)


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 18, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Just move to Europe theory North America is so cucked as fuk including Canada (the most)


if only i had the money. that should be my next endeavor


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 18, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> if only i had the money. that should be my next endeavor



*lmfao I remember in school once this nigga was asking if it was weird for his 16 year old friend (girl) to date a 21 year old guy
jfl whole class and teacher was like that's wrong*


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 18, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *lmfao I remember in school once this nigga was asking if it was weird for his 16 year old friend (girl) to date a 21 year old guy
> jfl whole class and teacher was like that's wrong*


i hate the west


----------



## HurtfulVanity (Oct 18, 2020)

Never understood how to use that shit app tried it for a while got good results and works as a quick ego boost. Other than that it's just full of subhuman fat foids with the occasionally high tier becky and thirsty average dudes.


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 18, 2020)

Why couldn't this be me?


----------



## SexyMofo (Oct 18, 2020)

@Salludon are you still bonesmashing? also how often/long did you do it? thanks bro! 🙏


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 18, 2020)

HurtfulVanity said:


> Never understood how to use that shit app tried it for a while got good results and works as a quick ego boost. Other than that it's just full of subhuman fat foids with the occasionally high tier becky and thirsty average dudes.


Brutal truth is cuz your not chad tbh.


----------



## Celexawer (Oct 18, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> ye jfl looks robust North african


You back bhai?


----------



## Mongrelcel (Oct 18, 2020)

Salludon said:


> This is her. If you ever see her give her a good beating for being a dirty little slut
> 
> View attachment 739964
> View attachment 739962










What a cute and looksmatched couple! 

I love being a sub 8 man in 2020!


----------



## Salludon (Oct 18, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> *No looking at nudes haram *


----------



## Salludon (Oct 18, 2020)

@Copemaxxing explain this gibberish


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 18, 2020)

ethnic is a halo in europe i swear

only if ur good looking tho


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 18, 2020)

bro, you need to get out of pakistan, you're wasting your prime.
how old are you really?


----------



## Copemaxxing (Oct 18, 2020)

Salludon said:


> @Copemaxxing explain this gibberish
> 
> View attachment 740893


retarded cant even speak english + is a german piece of shit tha dieserves a kife in her throat


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Oct 18, 2020)

Salludon said:


> View attachment 740886


Watch geo news for a bit to get your mind off things


----------



## Mongrelcel (Oct 18, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> bro, you need to get out of pakistan, you're wasting your prime


This - why don't you get into modelling too? There is very little ethnics that look this good - ethnic models > white models since there already is so fucking many white gigachads


----------



## Salludon (Oct 18, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> bro, you need to get out of pakistan, you're wasting your prime.
> how old are you really?


24




Copemaxxing said:


> retarded cant even speak english + is a german piece of shit tha dieserves a kife in her throat


Most of the german girls always start speaking with u in german. Why do these retards assume everyone outside of germany speaks their language jfl


----------



## Copemaxxing (Oct 18, 2020)

Salludon said:


> 24
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the german girls always start speaking with u in german. Why do these retards assume everyone outside of germany speaks their language jfl


because sub 30 iq and they want a knife in their throat


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 18, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> because sub 30 iq and they want a knife in their throat


you should put your dick in their throats instead, you're chadlite teen with high sex appeal, slay them with your shlong


----------



## Copemaxxing (Oct 18, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> you should put your dick in their throats instead, you're chadlite teen with high sex appeal, slay them with your shlong


german girls are whores, if you have one argument with them they sent their ugly subhuman ethnic sugardaddys. Ngl I will beat the shit out of ethnics


----------



## Mateusz74 (Oct 18, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> fuck you liar.
> you have to be exposed.
> fuck these sand muslim retards are such liars for no reason. crazy people.







found the triggered lil bird


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 18, 2020)

Mateusz74 said:


> View attachment 741183
> 
> found the triggered lil bird


cry for me after simple surgeries piece of shit


----------



## Mateusz74 (Oct 18, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> cry for me after simple surgeries piece of shit
> 
> View attachment 741201






Birdcel until then


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 18, 2020)

Mateusz74 said:


> View attachment 741204
> Birdcel until then


Patience


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 18, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> german girls are whores, if you have one argument with them they sent their ugly subhuman ethnic sugardaddys. Ngl I will beat the shit out of ethnics


just ghost them when you're tired of banging them, not worth to get in fights with low IQ thuggs over some whore pussy


----------



## Salludon (Oct 18, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Ngl I will beat the shit out of ethnics


What’s really gonna happen


----------



## Copemaxxing (Oct 18, 2020)

Salludon said:


> What’s really gonna happen
> 
> View attachment 741230
> 
> View attachment 741229


Imagine not having a cousin in millitary




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## redhandsbluehands (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Timelessbrah (Oct 18, 2020)

This thread is beyond suicide fuel. Good black pill content anyways, and keeping feelings aside.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 20, 2020)

Bump


----------



## CrazyFitLover (Oct 20, 2020)

Suifuel and lifefuel at the same time, what he did for lower eyelids?


----------



## MedAncientGod (Nov 2, 2020)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> I legit thought yubo was like tinder but for getting friends, realized fast i was wrong JFL.
> 
> Imagine how good that would be.


“Online female friends in 2020”

sure


----------



## GreenHat500 (Nov 2, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> *AND TO THINK ALL THIS HAS COME TO THIS FINE GENTLEMAN BECAUSE OF HIM PUTTING THE TOUNGE ON THE ROOF OF HIS MOUTH 1 HOUR A DAY FOR A YEAR , TRULY EXTRODINARY EXCELLENT WORK MR.SALLUDON*


He HARD mewed 24/7 for almost 2 years. That is a feat that 99,9% of people are too lazy and unmotivated to do. I believe him. Honestly just try for one day to hard mew really really hard for the whole day and look at how your face looks like the day after that. Way better. Now imagine doing that for almost 2 years.


----------



## ilyess (Mar 14, 2021)

Salludon said:


> **Disclaimer: Not a brag thread. Just a response to this cope thread**
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/salludon-is-a-psl-meme.224079/#post-3831961
> 
> ...


it was the name tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 24, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> wtf looks ethnic


Looks bosniak, serbs are darker


----------



## .👽. (Apr 30, 2021)

Salludon said:


> **Disclaimer: Not a brag thread. Just a response to this cope thread**
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/salludon-is-a-psl-meme.224079/#post-3831961
> 
> ...


Age doesnt matter. Just look good and slay virgin JBs jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (May 9, 2021)

never forget this utter mog


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Sep 3, 2021)

Pretty sure this is enough incriminating evidence to have this guy greet you the second you touch down on American Soil.


----------



## wollet2 (Jan 17, 2022)

Salludon said:


> View attachment 738759


brutal. over


----------



## one job away (Jan 17, 2022)

Salludon said:


> **Disclaimer: Not a brag thread. Just a response to this cope thread**
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/salludon-is-a-psl-meme.224079/#post-3831961
> 
> ...


4500 FRIENDS. JFL

nigga got friendzoned before he even messaged them 

Over af


----------



## one job away (Jan 17, 2022)

Salludon said:


> **Disclaimer: Not a brag thread. Just a response to this cope thread**
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/salludon-is-a-psl-meme.224079/#post-3831961
> 
> ...


LMFFFFAOOO you’re shitting on these hoes and they still on your dick 

Top tier Thread


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 7, 2022)

Deleted member 7521 said:


> Girls are virtue signalling
> 
> This is what they will say to you in the west:
> 
> View attachment 739056


haven't caged this hard in a while


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 7, 2022)

Salludon said:


> I wanted to see if i appeal to girls 13-17. If you put your age 18 or over you will only match with girls who are also 18+


13 year old appeal


----------



## subhuman incel (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 7, 2022)

@Pakicel I disagree bro. Salludons experiments are legendary and validate his 6.5 rating. I think this disproves the low jb and western appeal no?


----------



## vaninskybird (Feb 7, 2022)

i wasn't ready for this


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 7, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> @Pakicel I disagree bro. Salludons experiments are legendary and validate his 6.5 rating. I think this disproves the low jb and western appeal no?


He did shit when I used his pics for london tinder. His appeal is equivalent to that of a 5/10 normie. Hypergamy is ridiculous though. Girl thought @Birdcell was deformed when he is at least average looking.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Apr 19, 2022)

@fogdart thoughts on this tho.


----------

